# Mad Monster Party II in Charlotte March 22-24, 2013



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

March 22-24 at the Blake Hotel in Uptown Charlotte NC. Good guest list including Bruce Campbell and Kirk Hammett among others, vendors, film festivals, and more.

www.themadmonsterparty.com


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hmmm....that's a possibility. Our B&B is going to be in NC, although Charlotte is a 5 hour drive! Maybe we'll drive down there and check it out.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

This weekend...!


----------

